# NEW YORK | Madison House | 245m | 805ft | 56 fl | T/O



## Vertical_Gotham

*825-Foot, 53-Story Residential Tower Coming to 15 East 30th Street (More in link)*
http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/09/825...tial-tower-coming-to-15-east-30th-street.html












> According to a permit application filed this morning, *J.D. Carlisle* intends to build a *53-story, 825-foot residential tower at 15 East 30th Street*. Its height would make it the tallest building between Chambers Street and the Empire State Building, positioning it somewhere between the old RCA Building and CitySpire Center in the ranking of New York City’s tallest towers.
> 
> *Handel Architects filed for the permit*, but whether they’re the design architect or just the architect of record, we do not know – nobody from J.D. Carlisle was available for comment when we called.
> 
> The tower will hold *nearly 370,000 square feet of space*. Of that, 310,000 square feet will count towards the developer’s residential allotment, with a small 4,090-square foot commercial space. The permit indicates 188 apartments, for an average unit size of around 1,650 square feet.


----------



## Hudson11

wow, it's always good to hear about a tall skyscraper going up outside the two big CBDs in Manhattan. This might even encroach upon the ESB a little, I wouldn't be surprised if that causes a bit of controversy.


----------



## LondoniumLex

Great news! I knew that something was happening here because a retail tenant recently moved out. Two new towers will rise across the street too. 

I 'd like to see Carlisle get the crappy corner building on Madison too.


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Can anyone pin point this site on a map or something? I'm lost as to where it is


----------



## Hudson11

iamtheSTIG said:


> Can anyone pin point this site on a map or something? I'm lost as to where it is


:wink2:


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

LondoniumLex said:


> Two new towers will rise across the street too.


One of the towers rising across the street will be that Kushner 40 storey tower right??? What's the other project?


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

iamtheSTIG said:


> Can anyone pin point this site on a map or something? I'm lost as to where it is


 It's four blocks south from the Empire State Building just off of 5th Ave. (Betw. 5th and Mad). Look up at Hudson11 post for map


----------



## MarshallKnight

Absolutely awesome. I love ESB, but it's always sort of bothered me that it's this very abrupt bookend to Midtown, with that immediate dropoff to predominantly lowrise neighborhoods south of 30th. The other skinny NoMad towers are nice, but not quite big enough to feel like they're really stretching the Midtown skyline South in a significant way. At 825 ft. this should be different.

That's not to say that I want to ruin the lowrise character of those neighborhoods in the middle -- the Villages and Flatiron and the Bowery and all the rest are perfect the way they are. I just wouldn't complain if a few, sporadic tall towers popped up here and there to create a visual link between the Midtown and Downtown skylines.

And if this sets the precedent for someone to finish Metropolitan Life North, well...


----------



## LondoniumLex

This would be most cities' tallest building! Very tall towers are springing up like weeds!


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

yea. It's good to see a project with this kind of height to join the 777ft, 45 E. 22nd. 

From 22nd Street to 34th street we'll will probably see more projects with this kind of heights moving forward.

To put it in perspective the significance of this tower will have in the skyline, 56 Leonard will stand 821' with 500k sf of development as opposed to 825' & 370k sf for this tower so the impact will be huge. This tower will be a bit skinnier vs. 56 Leonard.


----------



## desertpunk

Unlike the Setai *this one* is going to impact the ESB's monopoly of this chunk of the skyline!


----------



## LondoniumLex

There is A LOT of construction which will occur on this street, and in the very immediate area, including:

1. A new condo across the street at 291 Fifth









2. Some new project will rise directly across 30th St where a small building was just razed. I'd be shocked if the adjacent garage is not part of the project.









3. This project around the corner on 5th between 30th and 31st.









4. HFZ's project on 30th just west of 5th (It will sit behind the great old building on 5th and will replace, among other things, the drab brown building behind the nice one.)









5. This beautiful building, which is a dime a dozen in this area, will be near the new tower's 31st St entrance.









This hotel is rising across from the 31st St entrance:









6. 160 Madison is a few blocks to the north on 33rd.

7. 172 Madison will rise on the north side of 33rd.

8. The new Virgin Hotel and

9. 855 6th ALso are rising nearby, as is

10. 400 Park Ave South.


----------



## LondoniumLex

Apparently, the garage referred to in Para. 2 is for sale:

http://therealdeal.com/blog/2014/09/12/manhattan-brooklyn-garage-portfolio-could-fetch-250m/


----------



## LondoniumLex

I hope that the developer acquires this eyesore, which is on Madison and is adjacent to 15 E. 30th.









I am fairly sure that this nice (albeit dilapidated) building on E 30th is part of the site. It has been vacant for quite some time .


----------



## bodegavendetta

How weird, frontages on three different streets. Curious to see how it will look.


----------



## LondoniumLex

One of the tenants moved out last month. The other is moving out today.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

Nice! Can't wait to see what they have up their sleeves.


----------



## LondoniumLex

Me too. I hope they add 181 Madison to the site. It's an eyesore.


----------



## Hudson11

unofficial massing. source: http://www.6sqft.com/living-in-the-...ntial-towers-poised-to-scrape-the-sky-part-i/


----------



## citybooster

I hope it's just a massing because it's just too boxy and plain looking like that.


----------



## LondoniumLex

Today


----------



## LondoniumLex

http://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-...w-york-1430356103?cb=logged0.5091566210612655

An artist's impression of the planned 47-story residential tower at 126 Madison Avenue, Manhattan, New York City. PHOTO: FOSUN GROUP
By ESTHER FUNG
April 29, 2015 9:08 p.m. ET


SHANGHAI—Chinese conglomerate Fosun Group said Thursday it is planning to develop a luxury condominium in Manhattan, its second real estate foray in New York City as it ramps up its overseas expansion plans and diversifies its global real estate holdings.

The Shanghai-based firm said in an emailed statement its unit Fosun Property will co-develop a 47-story residential tower at 126 Madison Avenue with JD Carlisle LLC. Fosun didn't provide financial details of the investment in New York.

Fosun said the residential tower, currently in the design and planning stage, will attract local and international buyers. “Fosun is confident that this property will be viewed internationally as another iconic New York City tower,” said Alex Gong, executive president of Fosun Property.

In 2013, Fosun Group bought One Chase Manhattan Plaza in downtown Manhattan for $725 million from J.P. Morgan Chase & Co., and renamed the 60-story tower 28 Liberty.

Apart from New York, Fosun Property has been acquiring real-estate assets and property-management platforms abroad in recent years, including asset management firm IDERA in Japan, and office buildings in London, Sydney, Tokyo and Lisbon. Its latest office tower acquisition was 73 Miller Street in Sydney.

Fosun is also joining with Australia’s EG Funds Management on three development projects valued at 650 million Australian dollars (US$520.59 million).

Write to Esther Fung at [email protected]


----------



## The Lion

Lex, is this also known as 126 Madison that Fosun is co-developing?


----------



## LondoniumLex

The Lion said:


> Lex, is this also known as 126 Madison that Fosun is co-developing?


Yes. The developer acquired 126 Mad. I've been predicting all along that the tower would have a Mad Ave address.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Huh, looks good from what we can see. Need to really wait for a render of the full tower to say it's great definitively. The shape of the roof and upper setbacks remind me a _lot_ of CTF Guangzhou (albeit MUCH shorter) which is one of my favorites, and a design I've always wanted to see in NYC.


----------



## LondoniumLex

Hopefully, the 825' figure filed with the DOB does not include the crown, and maybe this will break 900'!


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

Like what I see so far. I think this will be magnificent.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

That is a nice tower! Re: CTF Guangzhou


----------



## LondoniumLex

I hope that, at a minimum, the developer acquires the POS at 128 Madison, which contains the filthy "Tasty" Café. That "café" uses 126 Madison, which the developer currently owns, for storage. It would be great if the developer acquires 130 Madison too, which houses Bella Napoli.


----------



## LondoniumLex

126 Madison must be Lot 63.

I wonder if the actual structure will extend to 31st St at the base or if there will be a courtyard with a set back entrance at 31st. This diagram suggests the latter.

Also, the rendering of the building shows that the upper tower portion is clearly set back from 31st, though obviously, we can't ascertain anything about the lower portion or the street-level base.


----------



## LondoniumLex

LondoniumLex said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-...w-york-1430356103?cb=logged0.5091566210612655
> 
> 
> 
> Write to Esther Fung at [email protected]


It appears that this perspective looks at the tower from the north. Although the 30th St frontage is small, the 31st St frontage is even smaller. This tower seems to have a flat squarish backside on 30th St., and a thinner, wedge-shaped front on 31st St.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Nice to see this have some sort of crown/ornamentation. Hoping the other towers in the area follow the path laid by this and the 800 footer rising on 22nd St.


----------



## LondoniumLex

I agree


----------



## LondoniumLex

*NYC Department of Buildings* Application Details Premises: 15 EAST 30 STREET MANHATTAN Job No: 140254356 BIN: *Forms Received* ) Yes No















For New Building and Alteration 1 applications filed under the 2008 or 2014 NYC Building Code only: does this building qualify for high-rise designation?














Directive 14 applications only: I certify that the construction documents submitted and all construction documents related to this application do not require a new or amended Certificate of Occupancy as there is no change in use, exits, or occupancy.































































26 Owner's Information Name: EVAN STEIN Relationship to Owner: MANAGER Business Name: MADISON 30 31 LLC Business Phone: 212-481-8200 Business Address: 352 PARK AVENUE SOUTH NEW YORK NY 10010 Business Fax: E-Mail: [email protected] Owner Type: PARTNERSHIP Non Profit:







Yes







No










































Yes No














Owner's Certification Regarding Occupied Housing (Remain Occupied)














Owner's Certification Regarding Occupied Housing (Rent Control / Stabilization)














Owner DHCR Notification














Owner's Certification for Adult Establishment














Owner's Certification for Directive 14 (if applicable)


































































































Metes and Bounds


----------



## Beware

*I like THIS design, too!* It has a nice, contemporary, profile that's enhanced by it's sheer height.


----------



## citybooster

Love the design, the angles and setbacks on the upper floors really drive this and in a very positive way!


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

*Revealed: 126 Madison Avenue, aka 15 East 30th Street, 730-Foot Condomium Tower*
http://newyorkyimby.com/2015/05/revealed-126-madison-avenue-aka-15-east-30th-street-730-foot-condomium-tower.html












> Back in late April the Wall Street Journal posted a sliver of the rendering for 126 Madison Avenue, a 47-story residential tower which is being developed by Fosun Property and JD Carlisle at the northern edge of NoMad, on the east side of 30th Street and Fifth Avenue. Now, YIMBY has the full image for the skyscraper, as well as another perspective, giving a much better idea of the *730-foot* project’s eventual impact on the Midtown South skyline.
> 
> DOB permits for the building were first filed back in September, but have subsequently been amended for a slightly shorter building. The initial height of 825 feet has seen an apparent 95-foot downward revision, but even with the loss, the building will be one of the tallest residential structures in Manhattan.
> 
> Handel Architects is designing *126 Madison Avenue*, and the facade will be glassy and sleek, with an angular roof capping the project. The building will also be very slender, and the site’s zoning diagram better illustrates the configuration of the tower and base. The structure will have 180 condominiums with a total area of approximately 350,000 square feet, and was originally filed under the address 15 East 30th Street.
> 
> *Read more in link*


----------



## mjmoney23

It looks very nice, but the height reduction sucks.


----------



## Jay

I agree, ESB needs taller company. I like the building a lot though


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

I agree on both counts! Hopefully 15 Penn to start can give the ESB some company.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

*787'
53 Floors*



LondoniumLex said:


> 126 Madison must be Lot 63.
> 
> I wonder if the actual structure will extend to 31st St at the base or if there will be a courtyard with a set back entrance at 31st. This diagram suggests the latter.
> 
> Also, the rendering of the building shows that the upper tower portion is clearly set back from 31st, though obviously, we can't ascertain anything about the lower portion or the street-level base.


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Another pretty slender tower. The site is only 75 ft wide.


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.google.de/url?source=img...8wc4LQ&usg=AFQjCNEBO3dMnWfgvJsY23yFxOv1DKJWxw


----------



## Jay

decent height in a great location!


----------



## enrigue8

Wow go ahead.
I love it .
A rare and good design for NYC.
So rare these day a building with a diffrent shape that a lousy box.


----------



## (:

I don't understand your obsession with box=bad, the only buildings I can think of going up in NYC that are boxes is 432 PA, and maybe Nordstrom, though you like Nordstrom!! Other than those all other projects over 800' I can think of have some design other than a "box".


----------



## ZZ-II

Fantastic design!


----------



## Ghostface79

*JD Carlisle, Fosun’s building on stilts rankles neighbors*
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20160627/REAL_ESTATE/160629871/feeling-jilted-over-stilted-skyscraper












> A plan to jack a new condo tower 155 feet above its neighbors has sparked a millionaires' catfight over views, values and city building regulations.
> 
> Manhattan developer JD Carlisle, partnering with Shanghai investor Fosun Group, is using a new and increasingly common trick in the architectural playbook, effectively putting its building on stilts and vaulting the property over the roofline of a neighboring hotel to give each of its apartments a view of the New York City skyline.
> 
> The first floor of apartments in the tower at 30th Street and Madison Avenue will be at least 155 feet above the street, and the building will top out at 760 feet—more than 70 stories high by conventional measures. The apartments will reach that level by resting on a series of three cavernous floors with ceilings averaging 44 feet high. These floors will house ventilation and other systems, and will themselves be perched on a 23-foot base.
> 
> That has residents of a conventional 55-story condo building, called the Sky House Condominium, up in arms. Their views would be marred by the new tower.
> 
> Planning expert George Janes, who's been hired by Sky House, noted the height-raising design in an April 25 letter to the Department of Buildings.
> 
> "The proposed building has an extremely large 'structural void,'" he wrote in a complaint being reviewed by the department. Janes wants the city to force a redesign of the tower on a number of grounds, including the mechanical space.
> 
> "Right above the base, you have essentially a monolith that goes up to 15 stories," Janes said. "This violates all kinds of urban design standards: You want eyes on the street; you want windows and transparency to give the street vibrancy."
> 
> Fosun declined to comment; JD Carlisle did not respond to a request for comment by press time.
> 
> Building on stilts is the latest method developers are using to raise the height of their residential projects. At 220 Central Park South and 520 Park Ave., mechanical spaces are housed at the bases of the buildings on floors with ceilings at least 20 feet high. Raising the ceiling height doesn't count against the square footage that a developer is allotted, and allows them to create a pedestal on which to stack more high-floor apartments whose expansive views command higher prices.


Seems like this one will be 760'


----------



## bodegavendetta

*City stops work on Manhattan luxury-apartment tower*
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20160705/REAL_ESTATE/160709988



> The city stopped work on a proposed 760-foot-tall luxury-condominium building at East 30th Street and Madison Avenue last week—a small victory for residents of a neighboring condo tower who raised a number of concerns with the new development's design.
> 
> *The project’s developers, Manhattan-based JD Carlisle and Shanghai-based investment firm Fosun Group, ran afoul of complex laws governing the size of a small outdoor space, an inspector from the city’s Department of Buildings found. In this case, the space is on the second floor and is called an outer court. According to the law, such a space needs to be at least 10 feet wide. The project is now on hold until the partnership meets with the city to remedy the issue, which could include changing the building’s design. Otherwise, the firms will have their permit revoked.
> *
> JD Carlisle referred comment to Fosun, whose spokesman did not respond to a request for comment by press time.
> 
> The city rejected several other complaints filed by residents of a nearby luxury tower, called Sky House Condominium. For instance, owners there also objected to JD Carlisle's and Fosun's plan to essentially put their building on stilts—a new tactic being used by luxury developers to raise their apartments higher in the air and provide buyers better views.
> 
> In this case, JD Carlisle and Fosun planned for several cavernous floors near the building’s base to house nonresidential components such as mechanical systems. By stretching the ceiling heights on these floors to an estimated 44 feet, the developers helped create a 155-foot pedestal on which to build the apartments. That height is just above the roof line of the Chandler Hotel next door.
> 
> A planner hired by the Sky House condo association said this so-called "structural void" was poor urban design that subtracted from the livelihood of the street. But the Department of Buildings said zoning laws do not regulate the height of ceilings for mechanical spaces, or the amount of mechanical space that can be stuck into an apartment tower such as this one. Thus it had no objection to this aspect of the tower's design.
> 
> The condo board may appeal the department’s ruling.


I'm not really a fan of this tower so I gladly welcome this and any opportunity to modify it for the better.


----------



## Ghostface79

*New Look For 15 East 30th Street, 750-Foot Condo Tower In NoMad*
http://newyorkyimby.com/2016/07/new-look-for-15-east-30th-street-750-foot-condo-tower.html












> It’s been over a year since YIMBY revealed 15 East 30th Street, the 750-foot condo tower under construction between Fifth and Madison avenues in NoMad. Now, we have a fresh rendering of the building, which was posted on the construction fence yesterday.
> 
> The latest building permits show that the tower will reach exactly 756 feet into the air, putting it in the ranks of Carnegie Hall Tower (757 feet) and City Spire Center (814 feet). The structure will eventually top out at 51 stories and span 360,000 square feet. 180 apartments will fill 295,970 square feet of residential space, for an average unit of 1,644 square feet. The ground floor will host 7,500 square feet of retail, divided between three storefronts.


----------



## Oatmeal

http://ny.curbed.com/2016/7/6/12101486/nomad-tower-on-stilts-dob-stop-work-order

Issued to stop work because of a design problem

The title should be changed to On Hold


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Oatmeal said:


> http://ny.curbed.com/2016/7/6/12101486/nomad-tower-on-stilts-dob-stop-work-order
> 
> Issued to stop work because of a design problem
> 
> The title should be changed to On Hold


This seems like a nothingburger frankly. And you can't be 'On Hold' if you weren't 'U/C' in the first place.


----------



## Oatmeal

Manitopiaaa said:


> This seems like a nothingburger frankly. And you can't be 'On Hold' if you weren't 'U/C' in the first place.


But it says they had already put in the foundation. Does that mean prep then?


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Still doing prep :


----------



## Torch

*Excavation Work Imminent On 51-Story, 180-Unit Mixed-Use Project At 15 East 30th Street, NoMad*
http://newyorkyimby.com/2016/12/excavation-work-imminent-on-51-story-180-unit-mixed-use-project-at-15-east-30th-street-nomad.html

Click to enlarge:

15 East 30th Street. Photo by robertwalpole via the YIMBY Forums.


----------



## towerpower123

Still digging. Piling is done, I believe


----------



## hotwheels123

15 East 30th Street Ready to Rise in Midtown Manhattan



> Following the consolidation and subsequent demolition of a $102 million parcel of four properties located along 30th and 31st Streets between Fifth and Madison Avenues in the NoMad district of Midtown Manhattan, construction is set to begin at the site of 15 East 30th Street. Designed by Handel Architects for JD Carlisle Development and the Fosun Group, the soon-to-rise 51-storey and 180-unit luxury condo tower will occupy an irregular plot of land, with retail frontage along Madison Avenue, and entrances on both 30th and 31st Streets, with the tower itself set back from the street.


----------



## Eric Offereins

That is a very small plot.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Wouldn't those caissons mean this tower is now U/C?


----------



## germantower

I like how they add such tall towers everywhere possible. Since land is a scarce here, i guess this thin skyline defining towers will be a new NY thing.


----------



## towerpower123




----------



## streetscapeer

New Renderings


----------



## towerpower123




----------



## prageethSL

*Foundation Work Complete for 51-Story Tower at 126 Madison Avenue*


----------



## Hudson11

height bump! 

*Fosun, JD Carlisle score $350M loan for NoMad condo project*



> Bank of the Ozarks, the prolific Arkansas-based lender, provided the financing, according to Eastern Consolidated, with brokered the deal.
> 
> The financing will allow the project – located at 126 Madison Avenue between East 30th and 31st streets – to proceed. The developers have already finished foundation work and plan to wrap up construction by 2021.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *At 798 feet*, the skyscraper will be one of the tallest in NoMad.


Not only is foundation work done, this tower is well over street level.

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...tsquot-finally-rising-see-recent-photos/17163


----------



## Hudson11

progress photos by ILNY. This will stand head and shoulders over 277 Fifth which looms over these shots. 


15 East 30th St by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


15 East 30th St by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

an update from tectonic



Luca9A8M said:


> *15 East 30th Street* - 5 October 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by tectonic Photo on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by tectonic Photo on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

from the ESB. At 800', this tower will certainly encroach upon the ESB's dominance. 


View from Empire State Building by Kretzsche93, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2018/10/24/construction-update-15-e-30


----------



## eennyc

any update ???????


----------



## Hudson11

visible from 30 Rock


Top of the Rock by Juan Carlos Aranda Huecas, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Untitled by marshall welsch, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2018/12/4/construction-update-15-e-30


----------



## Hudson11

the new champ of NoMad on the rise


Week-end à NYC by Christian Pagé, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Untitled by marshall welsch, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

@mchlanglo793 on instagram


----------



## Hudson11

Empire State Building by street level, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Could someone explain to a fella from Poland why the floors are covered with this orange material? In my city (Warsaw), where considerably many (for a European capital, at least) skyscrapers are being built, we don't do that and just leave the space open, covering it only before laying the elevation. So why is it?


----------



## droneriot

I think it was only a few years ago, and I forgot who and I forgot where, that an architect was blown out of a higher floor of a highrise he designed and fell to his death.


----------



## McSky

Lord Parsifal said:


> Could someone explain to a fella from Poland why the floors are covered with this orange material? In my city (Warsaw), where considerably many (for a European capital, at least) skyscrapers are being built, we don't do that and just leave the space open, covering it only before laying the elevation. So why is it?


The netting keeps people and construction materials from falling out of the buildings and onto the streets below. People still get hurt and killed around NYC construction sites, but the incidence is reduced by such safety measures.


----------



## Hudson11

reposted from city compilations



Luca9A8M said:


> *15 East 30th Street* - 22 February 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Field Condition, http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2019/2/22/construction-update-15-e-30-handel-architects


----------



## Eric Offereins

That facade looks very good. this tower will be a nice addition to the skyline.


----------



## Hudson11

@cbellocamerawork on instagram


----------



## streetscapeer

@bethirosen


----------



## Hudson11

Williamsburg Smorgasburg-190406-24.jpg by Phil Mercer-Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

probably >200m now


New York City - View from the Empire State Building by Josh R, on Flickr


25 Manhattan from Park by Felton Davis, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

city scape-01810 by Terry McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

IMG_3608 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

@nuageinthesky


----------



## streetscapeer

Raffi DerHovanessian


----------



## noms78

streetscapeer said:


> Raffi DerHovanessian


Interesting vantage point. What is the smaller tower in the middle (with 9 floors of unclad windows)?


----------



## Hudson11

30 East 31st Street, by Morris Adjmi. The uncovered windows will feature a distinctive design.


----------



## Tupac96

Credit: FC


----------



## LeCom

My article, posted today on CityRealty

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...est-tower-reveals-new-looks-teaser-site/31785
*Madison House, Nomad's soon-to-be tallest tower, reveals new looks and teaser site*
Vitali Ogorodnikov
June 11, 2019









https://ds4.cityrealty.com/img/b20b...-limited-handel-architects-gachot-studios.jpg

_Credit: DBOX_

JD Carlisle Development and Fosun International Limited have officially unveiled Madison House as the name for their 62-story, 199-unit condo tower in progress at 15 East 30th Street. The developer duo celebrated the announcement by launching a sparse yet tantalizing teaser site, which promises to grow in content as Nomad’s soon-to-be-tallest skyscraper ascends toward its 805-foot pinnacle.

The nearly-topped-out skyscraper, for a time known as 126 Madison Avenue, is the latest addition to a neighborhood noted for its outstanding high-rise design ever since the Flatiron Building rose across from Madison Square in 1902, and the nearby, 700-foot Metropolitan Life Tower became the world’s tallest building in 1909. For Madison House, Handel Architects evidently drew inspiration for the uninterrupted, light-colored vertical terra cotta bands from the limestone piers of the Empire State Building, which towers just two blocks to the north and comes into full view from nearly every north- and west-facing apartment.









https://ds4.cityrealty.com/img/8a9c...-limited-handel-architects-gachot-studios.jpg

_Credit: Vitali Ogorodnikov / CityRealty_

Aside from the “king of skyscrapers,” no other nearby tower can contend with Madison House. The dual chamfers atop the sculpted pinnacle will overtop even the 778-foot-tall prism of the Madison Square Park Tower, which rose a few blocks to the south just two years ago. Only the legendary peak of the Empire State would intrude into the 360-degree vista that would open from the duplex penthouse, which looks upon Downtown, Midtown, Hudson Yards, the East and Hudson Rivers, and the vast expanse of the metropolis that stretches to the horizon.

Panoramic windows, which stretch from the floor to the 11-foot ceiling, further enhance the grandeur of lofty living in the sky. Gachot Studios brings their trademark touch of “warm minimalism” to the interiors of the one- to four-bedroom apartments, each of which will feature at least one unobstructed corner window.

The 30,000-square-foot amenity suite will include a 75-foot lap pool, a cold plunge pool, a spa, gym, golf simulator, game room, library, private lounge with chef’s kitchen and dining room, and a landscaped rooftop garden.

Sales are expected to launch this fall, with Douglas Elliman Development Marketing as the sales and marketing agent. Prices will range from $1.55 million for one-bedroom units to over $25 million for the penthouses, which will boast rooftop terraces and private elevator entries.









https://ds3.cityrealty.com/img/613d...-limited-handel-architects-gachot-studios.jpg

_Credit: Vitali Ogorodnikov / CityRealty
_


For more info, links, and pics, including interior views:

The article

CityRealty building page

Official building site

***Mods, please update the thread title to Madison House***

Also, the official address is 15 East 30th Street, as per building reps, the website, and the NYC Department of Buildings filings.


----------



## PsyLock

I like the top much better than the previous!


----------



## DrDrodzak

Another skinny highrise in ny 😞


----------



## baronson

Today and yesterday:


----------



## streetscapeer

@thecosmopolitanman


----------



## Hudson11

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBzwGmzrHBDA/


----------



## steveve

Taken 8/3/2019:


----------



## JohnDee

This tower is simple, but high quality. I think the Nomad area is getting many high quality towers recently. The place is really buzzing..


----------



## Hudson11

Keep Going by NewYork NewYork, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

r_190811089_beat0047_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hindustani

I like it.


----------



## Hudson11

https://www.newyorkyimby.com/2019/0...-york-citys-burgeoning-supertall-skyline.html

by Thomas Koloski










at the top

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...mad039s-tallest-tower-tops-out-805-feet/33981


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/B1v9LvjHzB_/​


----------



## Slow Burn

Taken at the weekend

DSC03686 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/B2pRf6YAkwV/​


----------



## streetscapeer

@joethommas


----------



## germantower

^^ The days of a standalone ESB are numbered.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/B3cY_RXnRBO/​


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Construction Tour: Madison House - 15 E 30*
*NOVEMBER 26, 2019* | FIELD CONDITION

*Architect:* Handel Architects; *Developers:* Fosun Group and JD Carlisle; *Program:* Residential, Retail; *Location:* NoMad, New York, NY; *Completion:* 2020. 































































































































*Views*


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Handel Architects’ Madison House On Pace For 2020 Completion In NoMad*



























































> SOURCE: https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/12/ha...use-on-pace-for-2020-completion-in-nomad.html​


----------



## Hudson11

One Vanderbilt by Rich L. Wang, on Flickr


----------



## LeCom

My CityRealty article

*Madison House, tallest condo in NoMad, flaunting interiors and views*

By Vitali Ogorodnikov

February 27, 2020

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...s-new-images-flaunting-stupendous-views/41821









https://ds4.cityrealty.com/img/79c13d7d0c9fbafd6755da4c19827c143d209b4d+736++0+60/madison-house.jpg
Image credits: DBOX unless specified otherwise

Completion is fast approaching at *Madison House* at 15 East 30th Street, a NoMad condo situated between Madison and Fifth avenues. At 805 feet tall, Madison House ranks as the tallest condo in the neighborhood and the 16th-tallest residential building in all of New York City. To spice up the currently available listings, the building team released new renderings that showcase the glass-walled interiors and the sumptuous views beyond. Listing ranges span from $1.48 million for one-bedroom apartments to $13.73M for a four-bedroom penthouse on the 57th floor.

Handel Architects treated the skyscraper with vertical bands of terra cotta that soar uninterrupted from the building base to the slanted, double-peaked crown, and echo the Art Deco limestone at nearby Empire State Building, which looms in direct view from more than half of the building’s apartments. In fact, height and views is somewhat of a driving theme behind the building, which strives to elevate its residents as high as possible.

Handel Architects treated the skyscraper with vertical bands of terra cotta that soar uninterrupted from the building base to the slanted, double-peaked crown, and echo the Art Deco limestone at nearby Empire State Building, which looms in direct view from more than half of the building’s apartments. In fact, height and views is somewhat of a driving theme behind the building, which strives to elevate its residents as high as possible.

Even the lowest units are elevated 150 feet, or about 15 standard stories, above the ground, high enough to allow for dramatic skyline views. Ceilings soar 11 feet or above, higher than even most pre-war apartments. Sheer, floor-to-ceiling windows wrap around most of the exterior. The building’s notched form creates ten, rather than the standard four, corners per floor, meaning that every residence offers one or more corner rooms. Moreover, many of these corner spaces are column-free, maximizing the views that open beyond.

The views are worthy of a separate mention. To the north, beyond the Empire State Building, the man-made mountains of Midtown rise in all their glory, with the peaks of the Chrysler Building and One Vanderbilt soaring ahead. To the east, Kips Bay, the East River and Brooklyn and Queens all rise low enough to allow for dramatic sunrise views from most units. Pointed pre-war pinnacles around Madison Square perch to the south, with Lower Manhattan looming beyond. The towers of NoMad, Chelsea, and Hudson Yards rise to the west.

The theme of loftiness extends beyond the apartments. Double-height, glass-walled spaces feature throughout Madison House’s 30,000-square-foot amenity suite, including in the club room and the fitness center with a separate yoga room. The spa sports a 75-foot lap pool, hot tub, sauna, and cold plunge, as well as a lounge. A 2,800-square-foot roof garden sits on the second floor. A private dining room comes with a demonstration and catering kitchen. The building also offers a conference room, reading room, card room, a golf simulator, billiards, and a children’s playroom.









https://ds2.cityrealty.com/img/e98b...907a03ca+1004++0+60/madison-house-skyline.jpg
Late January 2020. Credit: Ondel Hylton









https://ds2.cityrealty.com/img/05e5...4d42e567507+1004++0+60/madison-house-dbox.jpg









https://ds2.cityrealty.com/img/44a1...fda26ff40e6+1004++0+60/madison-house-dbox.jpg









https://ds4.cityrealty.com/img/cf92...ffea46b93b3+1004++0+60/madison-house-dbox.jpg









https://ds3.cityrealty.com/img/8398...360519c24d29+491++0+60/madison-house-dbox.jpg









https://ds2.cityrealty.com/img/fe3a96a4daef07a9c64d1c773fd5490f2a66d46c+1004++0+60









https://ds4.cityrealty.com/img/68f9612da19fd9c696e4dab1d8a321d40765f5aa+1004++0+60









https://ds2.cityrealty.com/img/9da6b1151c547a886329e4972723d5430054a7e1+1004++0+60









https://ds2.cityrealty.com/img/36e7...a8ad9b3dc85a+491++0+60/madison-house-dbox.jpg









https://ds4.cityrealty.com/img/f3eb...e06fa72d289e+491++0+60/madison-house-dbox.jpg









https://ds4.cityrealty.com/img/bf3e...a5cc80b4050+1004++0+60/madison-house-dbox.jpg









https://ds4.cityrealty.com/img/0f64...83c688257e1+1004++0+60/madison-house-dbox.jpg









https://ds4.cityrealty.com/img/eef578d2a679c82b69bf33547f87994d88dd3550+1004++0+60/nyc-skyline.jpg

Madison House snatched the title of the neighborhood’s tallest apartment building from the crystalline, 778-foot-tall Madison Square Park Tower at 45 East 22nd Street, where a dramatic, glass-walled triplex penthouse recently set this year’s contract record at $52 million. Other recently-completed and in-progress luxury condos include Rafael Viñoly’s 55-floor condo tower down the block at 277 Fifth Avenue, Cetra/Ruddy’s 46-story, Art Deco-themed Rose Hill at 30 East 29th Street, Morris Adjmi’s 42-story Gothic-Modern sliver 30E31 at 30 East 31st Street, and a 21-story, angled-balcony tower under construction at 9 East 30th Street. The 55-story Sky House at 11 East 29th Street rises across from Madison House, and 46-story Instrata NoMad at 10 East 29th Street stands further south.

---

Link to full article with more images, interior finishes information, and listings details

---


----------



## Hudson11

Final Touches Underway for NoMad's New Tallest Tower at Madison House, aka 15 East 30th Street - New York YIMBY


Madison House, an 805-foot-tall, 62-story skyscraper designed by Handel and developed by JD Carlisle and Fosun Group in NoMad, is nearly finished.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## DiogoBaptista

__
http://instagr.am/p/CA--qMjD5RC/


----------



## baronson

From 1.18.21:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Looks great. nice facade.


----------



## luci203

germantower said:


> ^^ The days of a standalone ESB are numbered.


I doubt any tower over 1000ft will rise on the blocks around ESB.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Eric Offereins said:


> Looks great. nice facade.


Indeed it's, that's just. Most definitely facade quality (that's what you top quality or the still way more rare top/hyper quality, so nations who aren't fond to that or use to invest in such top-notch facade materials ((on average)) take notes here.. Lol) and just ((slightly)) lesser in its overall facade look. Credits, NYC👌👍💎🌈


----------



## hkskyline

*Madison House Is the Best-Selling Manhattan Project of 2020*








Madison House Is the Best-Selling Manhattan Project of 2020


The tallest residential project in the NoMad neighborhood Madison House is the best-selling Manhattan residential project by volume in 2020.




luxexpose.com


----------



## Hudson11

Not surprising. The views from these NoMad condos are insane. A full-portrait view of the Empire State Building and unobstructed views of the Flatiron District and Lower Manhattan. Not to mention the outer boroughs. 

This is from Vinoly's 277 Fifth, via Field Condition:


----------



## hkskyline

Indeed an incredible view that can easily rival the Central Park-fronting properties / Billionaires' Row.


----------



## hkskyline

*Madison House Podium Awaits Completion At 126 Madison Avenue In NoMad, Manhattan*








Madison House Podium Awaits Completion at 126 Madison Avenue in NoMad, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Work is underway on the lower floors of Madison House, a 62-story project from Handel Architects, Fosun Group, and JD Carlisle at 126 Madison Avenue.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 7:*
r_210407_196_beat0028_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Empire State of Mind by Ryan Hayden on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

4/22

Midtown by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 24:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 30:*
Manhattan Skyline, New York, NY by Timothy Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## Elster

Last photo by A Chicagoan, classic buildings are not obscured by modern developments, their charm is still there, firm and tall.


----------



## hkskyline

*Madison House’s Façade Approaches Completion With Podium Underway At 126 Madison Avenue In NoMad, Manhattan*








Madison House's Façade Approaches Completion with Podium Underway at 126 Madison Avenue in NoMad, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Work is progressing on Madison House, an 805-foot-tall skyscraper from Handel Architects, JD Carlisle, and Fosun Group at 126 Madison Avenue in NoMad.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> Source


----------



## redcode

Sep 29

15 East 30th Street by Eden, Janine and Jim, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

ha, they added water towers. Very typical for the over-arching midtown south district.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Hudson11 said:


> ha, they added water towers. Very typical for the over-arching midtown south district.


I hope it gets covered up or at least aren't that visible from many other angles other than that angle we have in that otherwise lovely image above of this skyscraper 😬😅😔


----------



## Hudson11

My guess would be they won't. Either way this is still one of my favorite new towers to rise recently in Manhattan.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Hudson11 said:


> My guess would be they won't. Either way this is still one of my favorite new towers to rise recently in Manhattan.


Yeah,well we can always hope so for now and sure it still is,overall👍🙃


----------



## redcode

they're barely visible in these photos 😁

Skyline by Ben Cappellacci, on Flickr

Orange and Blue by Ben Cappellacci, on Flickr

Oct 5









GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

Oct 13









GaryHershorn

r_211011_275_beat0077_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 16









Downtown NYC by Michael Shambrook on 500px


----------



## redcode

Excavation Begins for Madison House's Retail Podium at 126 Madison Avenue in NoMad, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Work is progressing on Madison House, a 62-story, 199-unit skyscraper from Handel Architects, JD Carlisle, and Fosun Group in NoMad.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ Tectonicphoto


----------



## redcode

Oct 31

new york city 1 summit view skyline view by photographynatalia, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 31

new york city 1 summit avenue view by photographynatalia, sur Flickr

r_211101_209_beat0082_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 18

Manhattan skyline view from One Essex Crossing by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), sur Flickr

 
Source


----------



## redcode

Madison House Prepares for Occupancy at 15 East 30th Street in NoMad, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Work is nearing completion on Madison House, a 62-story residential skyscraper from Handel Architects and Fosun Group at 126 Madison Avenue in NoMad.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------

